# Not-Aus über mehreren Schaltschränke verteilt



## HDD (4 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich muss eine Anlage erweitern in der zurzeit nur ein Not-Aus installiert ist, danach aber sollen es 5-6 sein soweit eigentlich kein Problem.
Nur habe ich zwei Schaltanlagen, also auch getrennte Zuleitungen , die abgeschaltet werden müssen und leider jetzt schon Probleme mit dem Rückführkreis da hier einige Schützkontakte in Reihe sind.
Was würdet ihr einsetzen bzw. wie würdet Ihr das lösen?
Habe da an eine Sicherheits SPS gedacht z.B. Jokab Safety  Pluto B20
Wie müsste ich die Abschaltung im zweiten Schaltschrank vornehmen? Dachte Kontakterweiterung über Schütze und die Rückführkreise aufgeteilt und auf mehrere Eingänge dann per Soft in Reihe. Aber die Abschaltkontakte würden dann ja in einer Leitung auf den zweiten Schaltschrank geschaltet.
Für Vorschläge währe ich Dankbar!

HDD


----------



## TommyG (4 Juni 2007)

Hi,

wir haben 'drinnen' und 'draußen' d.h. nen potentialfreier Kontakt geht rein/ raus. dazwischen sitzt so ein Sicherheitsrelais von Siemens. 

Wenn der Kunde das kapiert hat, dann klappt das eigentlich ganz gut. 

Lustig wird das wohl, wenn wir 1-kanalig verdrahtet haben und sich plötzlich rausstellt, das die anderen 2- kanalig als Standard haben. 

Manchmal kommt man da mit Koppelrelais weiter, wir übernehmen da aber keine Garantie für, denn NOT- AUS und irgendwelche relais...n aja, Frickelkacke..

Aso, meist stellen wir auch nen direkten Kontakt vom NA- Taster zu Verfügung. Der ist dann als 'Fremdspannung' verdrahtet, weil der Kunde dann ja das reingibt, was er braucht.

Hilft dir das?

Gruß, TommyG


----------



## HDD (5 Juni 2007)

Hi,
also habe nach Rücksprache mit Jokab folgende Lösung:
Im Steuerschrank 1 eine Sicherheits SPS einen Ausgang auf  zwei Redundant aufgebaute Schütze die in einem Rückführkreis integriert sind.
Mit diesen Schützen schalte ich alles im Steuerschrank 1 ab was zum Not-Aus gehört.
Jeweils zwei Kontakte gehen  dann auf den Steuerschrank 2 in dem ein Sicherheitsrelais sitzt.
Über diese Kontakte werden dann +24VDC und 0VDC geschaltet um Kat4 oder min Kat3 zu erreichen.
Das Relais schaltet alles dann mit mehreren Kontakten im Schaltschrank 2.
Das Problem mit den Rückführkreisen löse ich durch Aufteilung wie schon beschrieben.
Eine weitere Lösung ist eine zweite SPS mit Datenleitung da könnte man dann alles aufteilen,
da bei dieser Sorte jede SPS alles von der anderen sieht und auch Schalten kann.

Muss mir überlegen was noch hinzukommen könnte und wie es am besten Kosten mässig zulösen ist eine SPS kosten ca. 800 Euro incl Soft und Bus ohne Bus 650 Euro.

HDD


----------



## ElemenT (13 Juni 2007)

Hi. Also ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Problem zu lösen. Wir haben dann auch die Sicherheits SPS Pluto von Jakob Safety eingesetzt. Ich muss sagen, optimale Sache. Einfach und schnell.

ElemenT


----------

